# VIspas Bestellseite defekt?



## Nicogtx1 (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir unbedingt den VIspas für 2021 bestellen, jedoch scheint die Bestellseite defekt zu sein bzw. einem technischen Defekt zu unterliegen.

Die Auswahl der Straße kann nicht manuell ausgewählt werden, sondern per Dropdownliste. Nur zeigt mir die Liste etwa 20 Straßen an, was in jedem Fall zu wenig ist. Leider wird meine Straße nicht angezeigt... das Problem habe ich schon seit 2 Wochen festgestellt.

Weiß jemand worin das Problem besteht?


----------



## hanzz (26. Januar 2021)

Kontaktier mal Sportvisserij über deren Kontaktformular. Die helfen dir in Deutsch sehr freundlich weiter. 





						Sportvisserij Nederland contact en route
					

Kijk bij veel gestelde vragen of gebruik het contactformulier.




					www.sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Januar 2021)

Das Problem hatte ein Freund die Tage ebenfalls als er seine Adresse korrigieren wollte.

Rufe am besten die Sportvisserij Nederland Mal an. +31 30 605 8400


----------

